# Do you think opening an FA account around this year is considered too late?



## LuxerHusku (Mar 16, 2017)

So this questions been popping up when I was in a group on Telegram. There were artists having a difficult time getting noticed around this time or even last year. They asked if it's too late to even open an account since they get very little favorites.

It's never too late to start an account, but there are a ton of artists who uses FA as well, so it's gonna be somewhat difficult to get noticed. I do think that earlier accounts have the upper hand to be noticed since FA was more active than it is now. Now, some artists moved on to Patreon, Twitter, Inkbunny, etc.

What do you guys think of this?


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Mar 16, 2017)

Yes it never too late. An artist doesn't get exposure from _when_ they make media accounts, they would get it regardless as long as they stay active and progress. Being friendly and sociable doesn't hurt either. Some "popular" accounts don't even have much art, it's mostly networking.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 16, 2017)

Absolutely what Ashwolves said - while I wouldn't say to outright count on it, it's not implausible to gain one or two watchers every time you post quality artwork. Networking, tagging your content well, and being reasonably approachable also helps.


----------



## Bidoyinn (Mar 17, 2017)

It's so sad that they feel that way 

I've come across artists with incredible galleries and very few followers, and I think that the second most important thing you can do on an art site (the first being _posting art_) is networking. The problem usually isn't that their art isn't up to standards, but that their work gets blasted off the first few pages so quickly that no one notices that they even exist. Networking is important because it lets other users know that you're around in the first place. 

The only times I've seen artists with few submissions and multiple followers is when they're coming over from another site or account and their followers come with them. It's never going to be too late to get followers since people are always coming and going, but I think you'll have to work a little bit harder now than a few years ago to get your stuff out there.


----------



## Aila Anne (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm glad I stumbled across this thread. I'm new here, and was wondering the same thing that @LuxerHusku asked. Thanks for the replies @Ashwolves5, @Bidoyinn.


----------



## ReeseDobie (Mar 18, 2017)

As an artist that has been on FA for quite some time (Just bounced around from different aliases..) I can attest that it actually IS difficult for "new" artists to receive the praise they deserve. Nowadays, with SoFurry, Patreon, deviantART, and so many other sites that have easier networking and advertising systems.. FA is obsolete when it comes to showcasing artwork. :/ And it sucks, because some of the other sites aren't as easy to navigate or require some form of referral to apply for registration, or whatever. Or, there are old fogies like me that just prefer FA..


----------



## Aila Anne (Mar 19, 2017)

@ReeseDobie 
Do you think it's harder for new artists because there are so many artists? Or has the way the FA works been changed? 
I think DeviantArt made it more difficult to see newly submitted work, which makes it harder to actually find new work.

What do you think the is the best way to get noticed on FA?


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 19, 2017)

Aila Anne said:


> @ReeseDobie
> Do you think it's harder for new artists because there are so many artists? Or has the way the FA works been changed?
> I think DeviantArt made it more difficult to see newly submitted work, which makes it harder to actually find new work.
> 
> What do you think the is the best way to get noticed on FA?



The best way I know at all to get attention for anything you have created is to get friends to see it & support it If one of those friends happens to also create any form of content they can also bring up your work when talking about their own & that draws even more people.


----------



## ReeseDobie (Mar 20, 2017)

Aila Anne said:


> @ReeseDobie
> Do you think it's harder for new artists because there are so many artists? Or has the way the FA works been changed?
> I think DeviantArt made it more difficult to see newly submitted work, which makes it harder to actually find new work.
> 
> What do you think the is the best way to get noticed on FA?



You're right with dA being harder to get attention, unless you've got someone "pimping" you in journals and stuff. FA at least has the front page thing that displays the most recent submissions. But yes, with SO MANY other artists of all different levels of talent, it's difficult for some of us to get recognition.


----------



## Revous (Mar 22, 2017)

Many people say SoFurry/InkBunny is better than FA but I've always found it harder to get attention on those. FA is a bit outdated in many aspects, but it seems the community is easier to reach and be in touch with. Deviantart on it's own is another category entirely, it's almost impossible to get real recognition unless you're working solely for marketing purposes.

Another thing, popularity does not equal getting clients. Having 3-4 fair-paying and trusted clients that keep coming back for more is way better than having a high-traffic account with a bunch of people who don't purchase anything. End of the day, there are countless popufurs who struggle to make ends meet, and a handful of less popular artists who can make a living out of furry art due to keeping close connections and genuinelly being friends with their clients.


----------

